# What do I do



## Amanda2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there I got my little double Rex on August 31 (11 days ago) and I she is about 6-7 weeks old. She was in with boys so knew she could be pregnant and guess what? I'm petty sure she is!! Her cage mate now (not her biological sis) is younger but was also with boys so who knows, anyway my double Rex, peach, is vigorously nest-building, has bit me hard twice and has a bulging tummy, oh and she is sleeping all day. So ya, preggo! I gave her some cat food as extra protein but her due date is coming up and if she's aggressive now she will be very aggressive after her babies but she is in a four-story cage with a sister how and when should I move her??? Also any advice on the general subject appreciated.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She was likely too young to have gotten pregnant before you got her and may be fattening up due to new food and just being at a growing stage. Nest building is something that some rats just naturally do (I have a neutered male that nests) and if she is new to you and acting aggressive then she may be building the nest to feel safe. However, if you want to be safe, move her to a tank and keep her there until a few days after what you think would be her due date. The easiest way to move an aggressive rat (especially a feisty mama rat) is to drape a piece of fleece or a hand towel over her and scoop her up. If you could post a picture of her tummy, we could probably easily determine whether or not she's pregnant.


----------

